
Wash Trading Bitcoin: How Bitfinex Benefits from Fraudulent Trading - 659087
https://medium.com/@bitfinexed/wash-trading-bitcoin-how-bitfinex-benefits-from-fraudulent-trading-8bd66be73215
======
659087
I think this house of cards is going to fall even harder than the one MtGox
built if/when someone gives it a push.

